# Anyone on this forum live in Cantabria?



## jonstromberg (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all. 

I'm living in Santander. Surprisingly beautiful place with some amazing coastal beaches and cliffs. Shame the weather sucks though LOL. 

I tried Alicante a while back but so far am liking it here more.

Anyway, if anyone on this forum is in this part of Spain it would be nice to hear from you.

Jonathan


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

jonstromberg said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm living in Santander. Surprisingly beautiful place with some amazing coastal beaches and cliffs. Shame the weather sucks though LOL.
> 
> ...


My OH is from Cantabria and is there now looking after her father. Currently, we live in a small village not far from Granada, but I`m due to join her, in the next week or so. Seriously not looking forward to the weather. We`ve had 35 with no humidity, whilst in Santander it has been pouring. 

She wants us to relocate there permanently, now, as opposed to after the summer as we`d organised. But hey. I do love the sheer futility of making plans and agreeing stuff with my partner, only to watch as her delicious fiery/crazy-Spanishness kicks in and as sure as the sun will come up tomorrow, she will demand efforts and timescales that would make Hercules cringe. I`m the poor ****** tasked with making it all happen

On the upside, I`ll have the Picos Europa to explore instead of the Sierra Nevada, so itsn`t all bad. Oooh, and then there`s the sailing. 

I`m also looking forward to an area that is remarkably similar in appearance to many parts of Scotland, so I`ll be grinning like a mad fool. It is also the exact opposite, in terms of climate and scenery, of where I`ve lived for a few years, here in the Sierra Nevada, , so I`ll be going from a thong to wet weather hiking gear. Pft. 

There is also a strong celtic heritage amongst the Los Cantabrianos, which I`m really keen to explore. Lot`s of great music and story-telling, fuelled, naturally, by decent grog. 

We will be in Torrelavega until we can find something more suitable in a village somewhere, not sure where yet as she hasn`t made up my mind 











I lied about the thong.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You're in luck Yossa, the jet stream is due to move back up where it should be so summer should arrive up their along with you.:clap2:


----------



## jonstromberg (Aug 1, 2009)

*Cantabria*

Hi

Actually I don't think the weather is all that bad here really! Its difficult to tell as ive only been here a short time but I am being told that this summer is particularly bad, and that late summer is normally really nice (mid august to mid october).

The problem with it so far is not so much that it rains too much, but just the unpredictability. It was 25 degrees and perfect out in the morning, then suddenly in the afternoon the clouds came in and it was 17 degrees and raining! 

Im looking forward to exploring the Picos Europa too but my wife is pregnant and struggles with a light walk down the beach, never mind a mountain hike. LOL

The coast IS amazing, and most importantly, not built up like in other parts of Spain. 

If you would like give me a buzz when you get here. 
Cheers.


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

...is the rain seasonal or all year round ? I imagine the climate is the same in Asturias and Galicia, yes?


----------



## jonstromberg (Aug 1, 2009)

neddie said:


> ...is the rain seasonal or all year round ? I imagine the climate is the same in Asturias and Galicia, yes?


Yes its the same there. I wouldn't call it the "rainy season all year round." Hasnt rained much in the short while ive been here, but quite a lot of cloudy or semi-cloudy days.


----------



## Jar02 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there,

Just moved to Torrelavega not too far from you at all. Are you still in Santander? 

Julie


----------



## jonstromberg (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Julie. Yes and no. Me and my wife have gone to the UK for 5 months as she is about to have a baby. However, in February we will return to live in Santander permanently, so if you are around lets get in touch. 

What are you doing in Torrelavega?


----------

